# Corsa VXR



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Getting a test drive shortly, as Helens Corsa B is up to 100k miles, anyone tried or seen or comments? Seems a beasty with 190hp thru the front wheels, we have read the reports in Autocar and also Auto Express and it seems to be good. ...  In black though not red !


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Does look interesting - but it's the 'i'm a cock' styling that puts me off. I'm sure Courtenay tuning will have 250BHP going through the front wheels very soon.... :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll tell her you said that James :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Shame they only do BLUE calipers..

Had a look at Courtneys Web looks like theyknow a bit!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Courtenay's are the business. Used them on my Nova GTE.

Styling is bad - but certainly the Astra VXR looks best in black where some of the bling is less obvious. Hopefully, the Corsa may be the same...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think it's intended to be a young persons car. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have to say vauxhall or who ever they are seem to be producing some really nice cars. 190bhp is mental - you'll out run the TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

just found this

http://vauxhall.co.uk/vx/vxr/flash/index.html

0-60 in 6.8 - thought it would be more, but still, its quick for a 1.6
Sight and light pack is Â£150 Audi charge Â£450 for the same thing :evil:

O and the calipers look blue on the picture.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Considered a Fiat 500 Abarth? Unless its going to be a long time, looks cool.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Shame they only do BLUE calipers..


Nothing a bit of Japlac wont fix


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> just found this
> 
> http://vauxhall.co.uk/vx/vxr/flash/index.html
> 
> ...


I think the only thing limiting the 0-60 is the traction on the front (putting the power down), but in gear acceleration should be very good.

The styling is a bit too much for me (I would feel unconfortable driving one of these), but it looks good and when I see one in the road I admire it.

It doesn't seem to suffer from the torque-steer problem that plagues the Astra VXR, which is good too.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

There's a good review of it in EVO this month, where they put it against the new Mini,Clio 197, and the Seat. They declare the Clio's death of being a 'great' and the Corsa just gets pipped by the Mini.

Worth a read.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Review in Autoexpress special too.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TG magazine reviewed this with the Mini, 207 and somat else too this month. Mini won.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> There's a good review of it in EVO this month, where they put it against the new Mini,Clio 197, and the Seat. They declare the Clio's death of being a 'great' and the Corsa just gets pipped by the Mini.
> 
> Worth a read.


Do you have a link for that article, Keith.  :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

There is one where i work at the moment.. i must say it looks okay for a vaxhaull... :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> There's a good review of it in EVO this month, where they put it against the new Mini,Clio 197, and the Seat. They declare the Clio's death of being a 'great' and the Corsa just gets pipped by the Mini.
> 
> Worth a read.


Good test, think the location is worth a visit some time.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My dealer is still waiting for a demo car, they have ordered 2 , a red and a blue. Shame as Helen wants a black one (which as you say will calm down the boy racer styling a bit... They all have blue calipers so its a job for their bodyshop to do. We are gonna get it with 18 inch alloys plus the phone kit and adaptive lighting. Delivery around June/July now, which suits us.

Then on with the other plate we have " TT07 ALS"

TTOTAL's of course ! 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTotal said:


> My dealer is still waiting for a demo car, they have ordered 2 , a red and a blue. Shame as Helen wants a black one (which as you say will calm down the boy racer styling a bit... They all have blue calipers so its a job for their bodyshop to do. We are gonna get it with 18 inch alloys plus the phone kit and adaptive lighting. Delivery around June/July now, which suits us.
> 
> Then on with the other plate we have " TT07 ALS"
> 
> TTOTAL's of course ! 8)


You flash git :wink: 

Buying a Vauxhall eh, John, who would have thought it :lol: :wink: 

Good luck with the car


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Paul !

Hows Silver Thunder ? Time for a VXR replacement? 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Hey Paul !
> 
> Hows Silver Thunder ? Time for a VXR replacement? 8)


Hi John 

Silver thunder is running just fine :wink:

Coming up for 3rs old now and 25k miles. Seems to have got quicker (and louder ..) over the last year or so. Still very capable of frightining me :lol: 
Am considering a more eco friendly exhaust system along with a (new) remap for the future (mot etc .. :wink: )

Done lots of mods on the car and very happy with it I so upgrading to a VXR at the moment doesn't really make sense - unless I win the lottery :roll:

Can't say I wouldn't mind 6.0 litres and 400 bhp of the vxr to start with though :wink:

Did a drifting track day in my Monaro at Bedford autodrome. School cars were Nissan 200sx's with locked rear diffs. Was easy, but more difficult once out on the track in the Monaro - massive fun but very heavy on the tyres 

You still have the same black TT? The Mileage must be intergalatic by now


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh same old roadie, as Helen is living with me, no more trips to Devon so daily use is 5 miles but use my BMW bike and or bicycle a lot so annual mileage dropped to about 4 to 5 thousand only. The lease plan finished in October last year, 4 years ! where did that go? and I bought it from the lease company for Â£13,100 which was fine, so the finance on that is 30 months...so one day IT WILL BE ALL MINE !
TTotal mileage is now 55k (was doing 3k per month when new!!!) so it should last a little longer. This is my car for ever so you will see it again one day. No stickers and a few mods and number plates later its still a nice little skip.

Cheers

John


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

That's not bad mileage wise John, I thought that it would have been a lot higher than that!.

Can't Helen have a word and see if she can get a company car out of that tight arse she works for some weekends?!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will do :wink:


----------

